# Sony Bravia 3D TV KDL-47W850A



## D3VIL (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi guys
i am thinking to get Sony Bravia 3D TV KDL-47W850A
Online price is 96k -1.08 lac
Budget - 1 lac

should i go for 47W850A or any other good TV available at this price  ?


----------



## Minion (Dec 11, 2013)

Samsung UE46F7000 is good too.

better smart feature.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 11, 2013)

I have the KDL-55W850A got it for a bargain 127000 along with the free gifts they were giving during Diwali ,the headphone. I would say when I buy my stuff I really look around and actually went as far as comparing it to a reference NEC display! The Sony i sreally awesome it has got a 3 dimensional quality to normal picture,HD ofcourse . It mad e my hair stand to see the super smoothness and natural images it produced over a overdone/over processed in your face Samsung/LG. Go with  the Sony eyes closed.

Yeah 3D is passive and I actually enjoyed Wolverine to the Hilt without a headache. It was awesome. Make sure you have a proper sound system to make the experience complete. Denon and Heco for eg!


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 13, 2013)

Song 47W850 is great product.
But make sure you don't pay more than 95k for it.


----------

